# Oswego County declaired a disaster area



## lyn_j (Feb 9, 2007)

Those of you who dont know Bruce, he is 6 feet tall.... here he is on his roof to get the snow off before it does bad things to the house!







They have had over 100 inches in this single snow fall and they are expecting another 3 feet this weekend!

Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 9, 2007)

He said the official count as of this morning is 122 inches since sunday in a continuous fall... 3 more feet expected this weekend. He thinks he should wait a bit to put the house on the market..... YA THINK!?

They cant even FIND it!

Lyn


----------



## Mona (Feb 9, 2007)

:new_shocked: OMG! Yes, I was hearing about this on the news too! WOW, that is really something!! Tell him to be sure not to "overdo" it, as many people have been known to have heart attacks when shovelling heavy snow, and that snow definately looks heavy and hard packed! Looks like along with the snow, they must have had some danady winds!


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Feb 9, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have never seen such a thing. Poor Bruce...what a job he has there...I can't imagine.

Just talked to him last week...good grief thats a lot of snow



:

I hope he and his wife are all snuggled in



:

lis


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2007)

Holy cow, that is a LOT of snow!

I bet he didn't even need a ladder to climb up to the roof-- just step up from a snowbank. :new_shocked:

Can they find the HORSES in all of that?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 9, 2007)

That is INSANE!



: I hope Bruce is being careful and the horses are all okay.


----------



## bfogg (Feb 9, 2007)

Hope he doesn't over do things.

Bonnie


----------



## Relic (Feb 9, 2007)

That's a lot of snow hope he takes it easy if he's not used to shoveling snow and getting on in years up here we were told on the news it's better for women to go out and shovel then men because of the risk of heartattack.


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 9, 2007)

Hes got a couple of college boys to clean off the barns and arena, he said Jan wont get on the roof... I told him I was worried and he said hes not lifting just sticking the shovel in, wiggling and the chunk slides off the roof. 50 mile an hour winds this morning...said it blew the snow out of the trees into the yard. Horses go out only in the arena because the snow is over 5 feet deep in the field. The fence posts arent even visable anymore and he had tall Arab sized fences!

Lyn


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 9, 2007)

OMGosh! That's just crazy!

Be careful!


----------



## dancer31501 (Feb 9, 2007)

poor Bruce i hope he is being SAFE!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 9, 2007)

OMG I hate it when we get a couple inches we got 2 feet a handful of years ago I hope to never see anything like that again

Please tell them to be safe and we have them in our thoughts

Lori


----------



## sedeh (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow! That is an incredible amount of snow!! Around here 12" is considered a lot......but 122"? Can't even imagine.  Hope everyone is staying warm and dry!


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 10, 2007)

Sandy they are telling us next week Richmond is going to get 10 inches and that will practically shut down the city... there is no snow removal equipment here because we so seldom get snow. I used to live up in Central NY and we left in 89 partly because of the snow.

Lyn


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is todays update from Bruce this is todays picture of one of his barns... can you see the cupola on the top? There was 5 feet of snow on the arena roof that the boys are shoveling off today.






Lyn


----------



## CKC (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh man.... that is insane. I do hope he takes it easy. That has got to seem like the never ending frustrating task. Especially, expecting more snow and the winds must make it pretty much unbearable. It's a good thing he has the arena. I don't know what we would do if we had that much snow. Thpse pictures are un real.

I remember the blizzard of 96 and my car was buried. I can't imagine my arena being buried with snow.

I've been watching the weather. As of last night they mentioned there are three different paths this storm that's coming our way could hit. I'm just a weee bit concerned as my due date is Thursday, but there has been some talk of inducing me Monday night or Tuesday if we can get to the hospital.


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow that is a heck of a lot of snow... Bruce, please be careful!



:

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Marylou (Feb 11, 2007)

We spent 5 years in the Adirondaks in Saranac Lake. If you didn't plug your car in at nite it didn't start in am. 4ft of snow and -40 were not unusual but this is insane. Those in affected area take care. Don't overdo. Hope it stops soon.



:


----------

